# no exhaust grow room



## l333t (Feb 2, 2010)

would it be possible to cool a grow room with ac only and just add co2 instead of bring in fresh air. i know air conditioning would be more expensive but i would think if you have a powerfull enough ac. All you would have to do is add co2. just thinking outside the box


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you could, but it wouldn't be a very good idea.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 3, 2010)

Mold!!!!!!!!!!! you need ventilation. If you dont your plants wont function properly. They wont transpire aswell. You dont need an intake but you really need an outtake


----------



## QuickGreen (Feb 3, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Mold!!!!!!!!!!! you need ventilation. If you dont your plants wont function properly. They wont transpire aswell. You dont need an intake but you really need an outtake



Prolly a dumb question, but will the outtake still function as well if it is located at the bottom of the grow area?


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Feb 3, 2010)

They don't grow as well, but you can do small grows without much ventilation, as long as the room they are in is clean.

Vegetative growth will suffer quit a bit, and in turn so will flower growth. I just took almost two ounces (dry) off of a plant under a 150w light in a closet with no ventilation. That's not even .5g/watt, but ventilation wasn't the only factor in that, and 150w lights are difficult to get near 1g/w with.


Good luck, vent if you can. Every variable you neglect will have some sort of adverse effect.

If you have an AC plus co2, it's hard to say. The displaced air will have to go somewhere.


----------



## IAm5toned (Feb 3, 2010)

portable a/c units vent to atmosphere anyway... theres an internal flap that diverts fresh air in/out. they have to, or else the temp differential would create an air pressure differential which would make it hard as hell to open or close the door to the room. co2 also needs mid to high 80's for optimum uptake. ive heard 86 is the perfect temp.

a few things to consider then- you will lose all your co2 using a window/portable ac unit, and the tmps wont be high enough for co2 uptake unless the air is off, which would kinda defeat the purpose, wouldnt it?
most growers that use co2 use closed loop (meaning air from outside, exhausts to outside) cooltubes to keep the temps low enough that an ac is not required... that way the co2 is not sucked out by vents and/or a/c supply returns.


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Feb 3, 2010)

You for sure do not want active venting of the room while co2 is being applied.


----------



## REDDFACTOR (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes u can do it without intake or outake ... In canada we do it ...and call it prefect room setup ... Put ac in room with co2 ... Not sure why people sayin it will have mold or wont grow ... Thats straight bullshit


----------



## indyman (Feb 3, 2010)

my grow room has one fan and work bitchin but the room is 10x13 and grow area of 4x4 and i run just my house ac on just the fan but my back sliding back door is 10ft away fresh air vent and just open windows in my house in in grow room and all that fresh air travels through the whole house and my ac unit pumps it in room through vent no c02 add to room and my plants thrive ,check out my flower album no prob here good luck bro!!


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Feb 3, 2010)

REDDFACTOR said:


> Yes u can do it without intake or outake ... In canada we do it ...and call it prefect room setup ... Put ac in room with co2 ... Not sure why people sayin it will have mold or wont grow ... Thats straight bullshit


 I agree 100%! Massive ingorance in this thread.


----------



## l333t (Feb 3, 2010)

to anyone who say having exhaust is a must read this article i found http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3368.html
Closed Growing Environment (CGE)


----------



## vertical much! (Feb 3, 2010)

l333t said:


> to anyone who say having exhaust is a must read this article i found http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3368.html
> Closed Growing Environment (CGE)



closed growing enviroment or sealed room or perfect room whatever you want to call it it definately not a bad idea its about the opposite sealed rooms allow you to tinker with and perfect your plants growing environment. co2 level humidity and temp are much much easyer to correct in a sealed room. if you have no intake you have much less to worry about as far as bringing in pests or bacteria goes always a bonus.

look at evaporative coolers like swamp cooler and a seperate de humidifier, or if budget allows a nice water cooled a/c

good luck


----------



## chronictrucker (Apr 1, 2010)

Guys,
In a closed grow the room is sealed when the lights are on. A portable AC unit is used to control the temperature and a Co2 generator is used to keep the ppm at the optimal level. Plants exhale gases at night and do not require Co2 so venting the moist exhaust air is a must. I use a 4" inline fan through a Carbon filter for my exhaust so I don't have my neighbours smelling my products. Co2 can increase yeilds up to 30%.


----------



## nathenking (Mar 18, 2011)

Closed growing enviornments are the way to go.... with AC and Co2 you do not need to exchange any air...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't believe how much bad advice is in this thread. A totally sealed room is the absolute best way to grow. Period. You still have to control temp, humidity, co2 etc, so it requires a bit more equipment up front, but by all means if you have the ability to do this, DO IT NOW.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 18, 2011)

chronictrucker said:


> Guys,
> In a closed grow the room is sealed when the lights are on. A portable AC unit is used to control the temperature and a Co2 generator is used to keep the ppm at the optimal level. Plants exhale gases at night and do not require Co2 so venting the moist exhaust air is a must. I use a 4" inline fan through a Carbon filter for my exhaust so I don't have my neighbours smelling my products. Co2 can increase yeilds up to 30%.


No, a closed grow is just that, closed at all times. You deal with humidity with AC and dehumidifiers, with drain lines routed out of the room. If you're venting at night, it's not a sealed environment. And if you're running your system as it sounds, not venting during the day but also not controlling the humidity during the day, you're asking for mold.


----------



## nathenking (Mar 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I can't believe how much bad advice is in this thread. A totally sealed room is the absolute best way to grow. Period. You still have to control temp, humidity, co2 etc, so it requires a bit more equipment up front, but by all means if you have the ability to do this, DO IT NOW.


Hey Wolv97, do you run a sealed room? Im in the process of designing one and could use some pointers


----------



## zelweeds (Mar 19, 2011)

There is plenty of natural Co2 in the atmosphere and to say that a closed area grow is better than an open area is an opinion not a fact. It is true however that a closed enviroment is easier to control. @ nathenking make sure you get plenty of light and plenty of ventilation, how big is you area and what kind of lights are you using?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 19, 2011)

nathenking said:


> Hey Wolv97, do you run a sealed room? Im in the process of designing one and could use some pointers


Sadly, no I don't.


----------



## zem (Mar 19, 2011)

a sealed room maybe the best in yields, but on a scale smaller than 3kw lights, i don't think it's economical to run a 1kw A/C and expensive CO2 equipment and tanks. the cost would outweigh the extra grams, i'd rather add more light before getting CO2 if i am growing with a 600 or 1000.


----------



## nathenking (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm running 4 1000w HPS...Room dimensions are 13X13...Gonna run a Excel air conditioner and a CO2 generator. The hoods will be air cooled, will also have a dehumidifier. also gonna run a canfan/filter to scrub the air that will be sealed in the room for pathogens...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 19, 2011)

zem said:


> a sealed room maybe the best in yields, but on a scale smaller than 3kw lights, i don't think it's economical to run a 1kw A/C and expensive CO2 equipment and tanks. the cost would outweigh the extra grams, i'd rather add more light before getting CO2 if i am growing with a 600 or 1000.


The big thing with sealed environments is that you can totally prevent mold and pests from getting in.


----------



## assntitties (Mar 20, 2011)

im very new to growing myself.... but my partner (with yrs of experience) has our room set up sealed, at all times... yes, we have spent alot more on equip... more than i expected to run me at first. you have the ability to control everything..and as far as mold, thats where some extra equip comes into play. no venting at night no nothing. from what ive learned so far its very practical, but is expensve...


----------



## ndnjoe420 (Mar 25, 2011)

you can run a completely enclosed grow area with no ins or outs some genetics are susceptible mold and you can stop this with a sulfur burner 

P.S. REP PLEASE!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 26, 2011)

ndnjoe420 said:


> you can run a completely enclosed grow area with no ins or outs some genetics are susceptible mold and you can stop this with a sulfur burner
> 
> P.S. REP PLEASE!!


You still have to control the humidity, you can't just have 80% (for instance) RH and expect a sulfur burner to take care of things for you.


----------



## eyes (Mar 26, 2011)

yes.thats called a sealed room or system.I prefer it to venting.If you can afford the extra electric,id def go for it.Use a split system as opposed to a reg a/c (window ac).Youll be quite pleased with the results especially coupled with the co2 supplementation.


----------



## BlueOregon (Dec 20, 2011)

Could any of the perfect room / CGE / sealed room people, please provide an outline of your design. I'm attempting to go sealed and am having issues.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 20, 2011)

Well tell us what your issues are? 

Its not too complicated really. Just seal the fucker and run co2, dehu, and aircon. Sealed hoods and fans unless you really like running your AC


----------



## urbangroop (Dec 21, 2011)

well typically you do need the ventilation to get rid of humidity the plants produce or you could have mold. However with the use of a airconditioning I do believe this would take the moisture out of the air. which is the main issue besides head when exhausting.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 21, 2011)

You need to run a dehumidifier. Period. Your aircon will never draw enough moisture out of the room. plus, I like to control my shit, not leve it up to the whiim of whats going on outside (humidity levels).


----------



## LSD-25 (Oct 27, 2016)

I wanna revive this thread. breaker...... breaker..... man.


----------



## Ronarhunter91 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'd like to run a closed system and have some questions. I have a spare bedroom that Iv been growing in with a 3x3 tent a 600w light with cool tube reflector and venting outside I'd like to upgrade and start using this as a veg tent and just grow open air in the other side of the room with a 1000w light for flower, would it be possible to seal the room vent the lights together and still be able to properly regulate these two


----------



## Alden33 (Nov 2, 2016)

A friend of mine has six 1000w HPS umbrella hoods in a room in his basement. Uses AC to control the temperature but uses Co2 generators.


----------



## fridayfishfry (Nov 2, 2016)

333,

Those closed rooms need to be huge,

I believe your missing a dehumidifier in your plan which consumes a lot of juice. like as much as the rest of the setup. 

closed rooms work with a lot of soil

One gets mold bud on the small scale


----------

